# Achtung!!Frage zu Prüfung Nrw



## BöhserZwerg (5. Mai 2009)

hallo,ich hab eine Frage zur Rutenzusammenstellung in NRW.
genauer:Siegburg....
haben die Ruten irgendwelche Farben oder so ,welche man sich merken kann???????
Bitte schnell antworten,hab bald Prüfung...Danke..


----------



## peitscher (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Achtung!!Frage zu Prüfung Nrw*

wir haben bei der prüfungsvorbereitung die gleichen stecken wie in der prüfung gehabt dass war allerdings in unna.
allerdings kannst du dir das auch anders ganz einfach merken: spinnruten haben ein kleineres wurfgewicht als eine carp stecke oder ne brandungsrute.


----------



## Tap80 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Achtung!!Frage zu Prüfung Nrw*

Ja, sehen unterschiedlich aus, manche ähneln sich aber auch. Du kannst die Ruten jedoch relativ einfach nach Länge und Wurfgewicht zuordnen.


----------



## WaveLord (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Achtung!!Frage zu Prüfung Nrw*

Stimmt genau.. musst dich nach Länge und Wurfgewicht orientieren...

Und so schwer ist die Prüfung auch nicht..
Ich zum Beispiel hab die mit 14 gemacht..:g

Ein bißchen in die Bücher gucken und mit Opa Angeln und den Montagenbau beobachten muss man schon...

Hab allerdings auch nen Kurs gemacht... Vorsichtshalber...


----------



## BöhserZwerg (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Achtung!!Frage zu Prüfung Nrw*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Stimmt genau.. musst dich nach Länge und Wurfgewicht orientieren...
> 
> Und so schwer ist die Prüfung auch nicht..
> Ich zum Beispiel hab die mit 14 gemacht..:g
> ...




Ich bin auch 14..


----------



## dodo12 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Achtung!!Frage zu Prüfung Nrw*

Ich auch, und fange Dienstag mit dem Kurs an. Mir wurde gesagt, ich solle lieber einen Kurs machen, da man dann einfach sicherer ist.


----------

